# Toilet at my friend/clients house.



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummm Okay...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TIFIFY


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> TIFIFY


Thanks. I'll get it figured out.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you will need at least a 6 foot ladder...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

panther said:


> Thanks. I'll get it figured out.


Just copy and paste the IMG Code from the picture on PhotoBucket, I believe it is the bottom one...


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Or a fire hose.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a wooden tub to install when they finally get this log house ready. They have been setting logs and interior walls for 3 months?


----------

